# Lucero-My bright Star-



## Luco (Jun 29, 2015)

Sooo more  

I was searching a new horse for me 3 years ago. My old mare are ill and she moved to a retirement place. 




Thats my old Girl. Her Name is Amy 

I was looking on various websites until i found a picture of a small colt. 
he was cute, but i did not want such a young horse. 
Nevertheless called my husband the owner and arranged a meeting. 

When we arrived there i fell directly in love with him. 
He was so cute :love shower:



i bought him on this day und i never have regretted it. 

later more


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

